# sparrow problem



## matt01 (Mar 19, 2002)

I have some trees that are in a downtown area and the sparrows keep on coming in and sitting on the trees and making a mess of the sidwalks below. The guy that owns the trees does not want to take them down. (they are the only trees left in this part of downtown). We have tried to put bird nets over them, but they seem to keep getting holes in them. The trees are about 30 feet tall and are very close together (there are 4 of them). Does anyone know of a way to get rid of these birds? The owner does not want to top the trees to make it easier to put nets on them, so we had to put the nets over all 4 at once. If anybody has any ideas please respond.


----------

